# ISHealBot funktioniert nicht



## emmyandleo (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ISHealBot benutzen, aber ich habe es nicht zu Laufen bekommen. Squared habe ich installiert, es zeigt mir auch brav die Quadrate an. Ich habe auch das Einstellungsfenster von ISHealBot gefunden und ein paar Zauber dort reingetan. Aber wenn ich eine Person (=Quadrat) anklicke und dabei die entsprechende Taste drücke, passiert nichts. An was könnte das liegen?

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man Squared installiert haben muss (hab ich ja) und SquaredClick ausgeschaltet haben muss. Aber SquaredClick habe ich erst gar nicht installiert, hab auch sonst nicht gefunden, dass ich es irgendwo ausschalten könnte, deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es eh aus ist.

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.

Viele Grüsse, Linda


----------



## hdro player (16. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich kann dir leider nicht helfen.

Aber poste dein Problem mal hier http://waaagh.de/forum/* 

*Das WAR foum in Buffed ist lieder tot.
LG


----------

